# automotive mechanic



## Dilanka (7 mo ago)

hello i'm a mechanic looking for a job offer in australia. have national diploma in automobile technology and 3 years work experience in car repair , detailing and lubrication service.and also in present i owned a repair shop mainly based on hybrid vehicles.we do periodic services ,lubrication service,all kind of repairs in efi vehicles,hybrid battery repair and services..........etc.i'm looking to expand my workshop but it can not do now because of the crucial situation in my country...so i like to immigrate to australia and gather some knowledge of modern vehicle....can anyone help me to fine job offer?i'm highly appreciate that


----------

